# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  [S] Dọn nhà bán linh tinh đủ thứ

## solero

*Liên hệ:
- 0917.5o5.4o5*



> *MS1*
> - Đầu spindle NAKANISHI NR50 - 5100 ATC
> - Thay dao tự động (ATC) bằng khí nén
> - Kẹp dao phi 6mm
> - Made in Japan
> - Số lượng 4 cái
> - Giá 400k/cái (lấy cả 4 cục: 1,4tr)





> *MS2*
> - Bộ vít máy có chỉnh lực loại bé chuyên dành cho bắt vít điện thoại HIOS CL2000.
> - Còn hoạt động tốt, hình thức khá đẹp. Động cơ thụy sĩ
> - Thông số: http://hios.com/EN/product/retrieveP...ategory_id=183
> - Made in Japan
> - Số lượng 1 bộ
> - Giá: 350K/1 bộ





> *MS3*
> - Bộ vít máy có chỉnh lực loại to
> - Động cơ không chổi than Thụy sĩ
> - Vít vẫn quay thuận ngịch tốt nhưng đèn trên vít không sáng
> - Số lượng 1 bộ
> - Giá: 350K/1 bộ





> *MS4*
> - Bàn nghiêng chia độ KOHZU Japan
> - +- MAX 12 độ (tổng 24 độ)
> - Ray con lăn cong 2 bên
> - Đi kèm có motor 5 phase + gá
> - Số lượng 1 cái
> - Giá: 400K





> *MS5*
> - Rơ le thời gian (Timer) Autonics ATE2-10S
> - Dải thời gian: 0-10s
> - Số lượng: 3
> - Giá: 80K






> *MS6*
> - Rơ le thời gian (Timer) Autonics AT1DN
> - Dải thời gian: 0,1s - 100h
> - Timer digital
> - Khuyến mãi đi kèm 1 nút nhấn NO-NC có đèn + 1 tụ 5uF-400V
> - Số lượng: nhiều
> - Giá 100K/cái. (mua hết 80K/cái)





> *MS7*
> - Rơ le nhiệt dành cho contactor
> - Hãng Fuji và Mitsubishi
> - Dải từ thấp đến 6A
> - Số lượng: 9 cái (trong ảnh có 5 cái)
> - Made in Japan
> - Giá: 200k/9 cái





> *MS8:*
> - Encoder Microtech Laboratory MES-30-4500PST4C
> - Kiểu ABZ
> - Độ phân giải 4500ppr
> - Cốt 6mm
> - Made in Japan
> - Số lượng: 1 cái
> - Giá 400K





> *MS9:*
> - Bộ đếm (Counter) Autonics LA8N
> - Không cần nguồn nuôi
> - Số lượng: 1 cái
> - Giá: 100K





> *MS10:*
> - Dây Động lực và encoder cho AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S
> - Dây Hitachi Japan tự hàn đủ chân, đủ jack, đang dùng tốt (thay ra vì chuyển motor+driver khác)
> - Dài 8,5M, dây động lực AWG 16
> - Số lượng: 1 bộ
> - Giá: 400K/bộ





> *MS11:*
> - Đồng hồ Kyoritsu Insulation Tester Model 3166
> - Made in Japan
> - Còn hoạt động tốt
> - Số lượng: 1 cái
> - Giá: 150K





> *MS12:*
> - Khung nhôm C-Frame
> - Kích thước ~300x300x440
> - Đã phay sẵn 2 mặt
> - Số lượng: 01
> - Giá: 500K





> *MS13:*
> - Trục Z kèm đế thép
> - Có thể làm trục Z máy C-Frame được
> - Thân thép mạ crom sáng loáng cõ chỗ gá động cơ
> - Ray 15 vít 15 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 130mm (chưa đo kỹ)
> - Số lượng: 01
> - Giá: 2,8tr





> *MS14:*
> - Nam châm điện tròn
> - Điện 24V
> - Có lỗ bắt ốc phía đầu
> - Lực hút khoảng 10-15Kg
> - Số lượng: nhiều
> - Giá: 30k/cái





> *MS15:*
> - Bơm dầu động
> - Điện 220V
> - Số lượng: 1 cái
> - Giá 650K


*Liên hệ:
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## solero

*Liên hệ:
- 0917.5o5.4o5*




> *MS16:* 
> - Hộp số Nidec VRSF-PB-S9B-100
> - Tỉ lệ truyền 1:9
> - Mặt bích motor chuẩn Servo 50,100W
> - Cốt vào 8mm cốt ra 12mm
> - Số lượng: 2 cái
> - Giá: 200k/1 cái
> 
> Đính kèm 16867





> *MS17:*
> - Nhôm định hình tay robot
> - 01 Thanh dài 117cm bản 11cm nặng 9,7Kg
> - 03 thanh ngắn 87cm bản 11cm nặng 5,8Kg
> - Mặt bắt ray đã được phay phẳng.
> - Giá 80k/kg
> 
> Đính kèm 16868
> 
> ...





> *MS18:* Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400
> - Tỉ lệ 1:5 phù hợp với máy chạy step + thanh răng (gỗ, plasma)
> - Cốt vào 14 cốt ra 19
> - Mặt bích vừa servo 200-400W (size 60)
> - Xuất xứ Japan
> - Số lượng 2 cái
> - Giá: 500K/1 cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17044
> Đính kèm 17045





> *MS19*: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA
> - Dùng khí để bơm qua piston (không dùng điện)
> - Có công tắc phao báo mức dầu
> - Xuất xứ Italy
> - Số lượng 1 cái
> - Giá: 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 17046
> 
> ...





> *MS20*: Bình tích khí nén
> - Đường kính 140 dài 300
> - 2 đầu dùng ống phi 10
> - 10 đầu trên thân ra thiết bị ống phi 6
> - Nặng ~6kg
> - Số lượng: Nhiều
> - Giá: 250k/cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17049
> ...





> *MS21*: Combo ray + vit dùng để lắp trục Z
> - Ray HSR15 còn mới leng keng 2 block trượt. Hành trình 165mm
> - Vitme NSK phi 15 bước 5 hành trình ~ 200mm
> - Số lượng: 01 bộ
> - Giá: 800k
> 
> Đính kèm 17209
> 
> Đính kèm 17210





> *MS22*: Combo Z
> - Hàng nhôm nguyên khối theo máy
> - Bản 65x200mm hành trình 115mm
> - Có chỗ lắp motor AC Servo 50-100W
> - Còn dây đai và nắp inox che dây đai em chưa chụp ảnh
> - Vitme phi 12 bước 2mm
> - Số lượng: 01 bộ
> - Giá: 600k
> 
> ...





> *MS23*: Motor step Size 57
> - Size 57 dài 78, cốt 2 đầu phi 6mm
> - Dòng 3,7A/pha.
> - Motor 1 đẹp 1 hơi xấu vỏ ngoài, trục quay nặng vì từ tính không bị kẹt.
> - Made in Japan
> - Số lượng: 02
> - Giá: 250K/cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17421
> ...





> *MS 24*
> - Thân Robot công nghiệp bằng thép
> - Kích thước 2700x180x120
> - Đã được phay phẳng, có sẵn lỗ ốc bắt 02 ray bản 20
> - Xuất xứ Japan
> - Phù hợp làm máy mài CNC, máy Router...
> - Số lượng 02 thanh
> - Giá: Bác nào yêu vui lòng Inbox (sorry các bác)
> 
> Đính kèm 17593


*Giá của tất cả các mặt hàng chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển. Phí này các bác gửi cho ViettelPost khi nhận hàng, mặc định em sẽ gửi chậm, nếu bác nào cần nhanh em sẽ gửi nhanh.*

*Liên hệ:
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác chủ cho e chút hình về nam châm điện nhé
Em gạch rơ le nhiệt và rơ le thời gian nhé
Nếu ở Hà nội e qua xem rồi lấy 
Bác cho Sđt liên hệ nhé

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác để e cái bắt vít to nhé
E Sđt 0976023322

----------


## taih2

Cái Spindle xài collet gì vậy bác Kem ? Mình xài dc cho biến tần nào bác ?

----------


## terminaterx300

gạch 
MS9 
MS11 
MS14:10 cái

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em đăng ký cái 01 cái MS1 và MS4 Bàn nghiêng chia độ KOHZU Japan bác nhé!

----------


## biết tuốt

cái đầu spindle đó muốn dùng được phải có motor của nó , loại này còn đủ bộ : spindle + motor+ biến tần mấy bác chuyên cắt mấy đồ như phíp , cabon , mạch in vồ vội  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   loại này chạy được max 50.000 vòng phút

----------


## thuhanoi

Khuấy cái bàn nghiêng mà bác 7000 nhanh quá. Đăng ký phòng hờ  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiinicat

Mình mới gọi cho bác lấy máy vặn vít ms3 nha bác. Số dt đuôi 087 nha bác!

----------


## solero

Tình hình hàng hóa như sau:
MS1: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 4 cái. Bác itanium7000 1 cái (cái này em trấn lột để gửi cho bác hi hi).
MS2 vặn vít bé: 
MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng. Bác duytrungcdt thông cảm cho em nhé, em lại tưởng bác hỏi MS2.
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Bác duytrungcdt gạch (bác cho hỏi gạch bao nhiêu cái?)
MS7 Relay nhiệt: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS8 En coder:
MS9 Counter: terminaterx300 gạch
MS10 Dây servo:
MS11 Đồng hồ: terminaterx300 gạch
MS12 Khung nhôm:
MS13 Trục Z:
MS14 nam châm điện: terminaterx300 gạch 10 cái. Hàng vẫn còn




> Cái Spindle xài collet gì vậy bác Kem ? Mình xài dc cho biến tần nào bác ?


Con này không kèm động cơ bác ạ. Collet này đang kẹp dao 6mm. Nhả dao bằng khí nén.

----------


## solero

> cái đầu spindle đó muốn dùng được phải có motor của nó , loại này còn đủ bộ : spindle + motor+ biến tần mấy bác chuyên cắt mấy đồ như phíp , cabon , mạch in vồ vội   loại này chạy được max 50.000 vòng phút


Đúng là *Biết tuốt*. Cái ếu gì cũng bít á  :Cool:

----------


## hoitm

> MS1:
> - Đầu spindle NAKANISHI NR50 - 5100 ATC
> - Thay dao tự động (ATC) bằng khí nén
> - Kẹp dao phi 6mm
> - Made in Japan
> - Số lượng 4 cái
> - Giá 400k/cái (lấy cả 4 cục: 1,4tr)
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...#ixzz42z1UpSEH


cái này dùng sao vậy, mình có spindle china 300w gắn vào chạy được o vậy thanks với tìm collect cho nó khó không, nghe thấy thay dao tự động là khoái  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Xác nhận lại :
_(Tình hình hàng hóa như sau:
MS1: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 4 cái.)_
Mình đã gọi đt cho bác chủ.

----------


## Letungquang

Em lấy 3 cái nam cham điện . mai em chuyển tiền nha

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cái này dùng sao vậy, mình có spindle china 300w gắn vào chạy được o vậy thanks với tìm collect cho nó khó không, nghe thấy thay dao tự động là khoái


Cái đó quay êm đẹp .muốn dùng dc cần có động cơ gắn vào đằng sau .không gắn spindler 300w vào dc đâu.
con này mà có động cơ thi tuyệt ngon luôn.
Thấy có mấy cụ bán loại này nhưng không ai kèm theo dộng cơ cả không biết cụ nào giữ cái động cơ đây

----------


## h-d

Timer còn thì để anh 50 con nhé Du

----------


## Khoa C3

Thôi thì em xịch cái bơm, sms cho em STK nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Em order khung nhôm MS12. Thanks bác thớt

----------


## solero

Tình hình hàng hóa như sau:
MS1 Đầu spindle: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 4 cái. Bác itanium7000 1 cái (cái này em trấn lột để gửi cho bác hi hi).
MS2 vặn vít bé: 
MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng. Bác duytrungcdt thông cảm cho em nhé, em lại tưởng bác hỏi MS2.
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Bác duytrungcdt gạch (bác cho hỏi gạch bao nhiêu cái?)
MS7 Relay nhiệt: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS8 Encoder:
MS9 Counter: terminaterx300 gạch
MS10 Dây servo:
MS11 Đồng hồ: terminaterx300 gạch
MS12 Khung nhôm:
MS13 Trục Z:
MS14 nam châm điện: terminaterx300 gạch 10 cái. Một số bác alo đặt 10, 20 con nên hàng đã hết.
MS15 Bơm dầu động: Bác Khoa C3 gạch.




> Em lấy 3 cái nam cham điện . mai em chuyển tiền nha


Sorry bác mấy bác chơi ngầm mỗi bác chục con hết mất rồi. Em sẽ lưu lại đơn hàng của bác để gửi bác đợt sau a. Cám ơn bác nhiều.




> Timer còn thì để anh 50 con nhé Du


Hic em chỉ có hơn chục con thôi ạ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hởi nhỏ bác tý là có dây alpha không? để em vài mét về buộc tóc chơi.

----------


## solero

> Hởi nhỏ bác tý là có dây alpha không? để em vài mét về buộc tóc chơi.


Bác đang cần cho dự án hiện tại bao nhiêu mét? Tại em cắt lẻ ra rồi nên mới hỏi vậy.

----------


## solero

MS1 Đầu spindle: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 04 cái. Bác itanium7000 01 cái.
MS2 vặn vít bé: 
MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng. Bác duytrungcdt thông cảm cho em nhé, em lại tưởng bác hỏi MS2.
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Bác duytrungcdt gạch (bác cho hỏi gạch bao nhiêu cái?)Bác Sơn (....486) 02 cái
MS7 Relay nhiệt: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS8 Encoder:
MS9 Counter: terminaterx300 gạch
MS10 Dây servo:
MS11 Đồng hồ: terminaterx300 gạch
MS12 Khung nhôm:
MS13 Trục Z:
MS14 nam châm điện: terminaterx300 gạch 10 cái. Bác Sơn (....486) 10 cái. Một số bác alo đặt 10, 20 con nên hàng đã hết.
MS15 Bơm dầu động: Bác Khoa C3 gạch.

MS16: 
- Hộp số Nidec VRSF-PB-S9B-100
- Tỉ lệ truyền 1:9
- Mặt bích motor chuẩn Servo 50,100W
- Cốt vào 8mm cốt ra 12mm
- Số lượng: 2 cái
- Giá: 200k/1 cái



MS17:
- Nhôm định hình tay robot
- 01 Thanh dài 117cm bản 11cm nặng 9,7Kg
- 03 thanh ngắn 87cm bản 11cm nặng 5,8Kg
- Mặt bắt ray đã được phay phẳng.
- Giá 80k/kg







*Liên hệ:
- 0976.15o.638
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mã số 9 còn thì để em một cơ số nhé. Thanks

----------


## duytrungcdt

em chốt với bác chủ qua zalo nhé
thanl all

----------


## saudau

Cho mình gạch 1 thanh nhôm ngắn như đã alo với bác. Bác inbox cho mình stk nhé.

----------


## solero

MS1 Đầu spindle: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 04 cái. Bác itanium7000 01 cái.
*MS2 vặn vít bé:* 
MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng.
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Bác Sơn (....486) 02 cái. *Còn 14 cái*
*MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
*MS8 Encoder:*
MS9 Counter: terminaterx300 gạch
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: terminaterx300 gạch
MS12 Khung nhôm: Bác Garry Nguyễn gạch
*MS13 Trục Z:*
MS14 nam châm điện: terminaterx300 gạch 10 cái. Bác Sơn (....486) 10 cái. Một số bác alo đặt 10, 20 con nên *hàng đã hết.*
MS15 Bơm dầu động: Bác Khoa C3 gạch.
MS16 Hộp số: Bác RV(...097) gạch
*MS17 Thanh nhôm:*




> Mã số 9 còn thì để em một cơ số nhé. Thanks


Em hết rồi anh ạ. Để đợt sau có em ưu tiên anh. Thank an!

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Khoa C3

> Bác đang cần cho dự án hiện tại bao nhiêu mét? Tại em cắt lẻ ra rồi nên mới hỏi vậy.


Cụ cứ gom đại tầm 20 mét đi, dây lẻ > 2met là ok rồi.

----------


## saudau

Sorry bác Kem, bác cho mình bỏ cục gạch cây nhôm nha. Có 1 cây nhôm mà Ship từ bác vào chổ mình hơi phê (hàng cồng kềnh)
Mình kiếm món khác gọn hơn tý ủng hộ bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Sorry bác Kem, bác cho mình bỏ cục gạch cây nhôm nha. Có 1 cây nhôm mà Ship từ bác vào chổ mình hơi phê (hàng cồng kềnh)
> Mình kiếm món khác gọn hơn tý ủng hộ bác


OK bác.




> vặn vít còn ko bác còn em lấy nha.


Còn em bé.

----------


## Ninh Tran

vặn vít còn ko bác còn em lấy nha.

----------


## Tuanlm

> *Liên hệ:
> - 0976.15o.638
> - 0917.5o5.4o5*
> 
> MS13:
> - Trục Z kèm đế thép
> - Có thể làm trục Z máy C-Frame được
> - Thân thép mạ crom sáng loáng cõ chỗ gá động cơ
> - Ray 15 vít 15 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 130mm (chưa đo kỹ)
> ...


Tổng chiều cao bộ này bao nhiêu vậy Kem?

----------


## solero

> Tổng chiều cao bộ này bao nhiêu vậy Kem?


Cây thước kia là 300 đấy anh. Chắc dài khoảng ~550 ạ.

----------


## solero

Cập nhật tình hình. Màu đỏ đã chuyển khoản.

MS1 Đầu spindle: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 04 cái . Bác itanium7000 01 cái.
MS2 vặn vít bé: Bác Ninh Tran gạch
MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng.
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Bác ... (...0987): Gạch 02 cái. Còn 14 cái
*MS7 Relay nhiệt: 
MS8 Encoder:*
MS9 Counter: terminaterx300 gạch
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: terminaterx300 gạch
*MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame:*
*MS13 Trục Z:*
MS14 nam châm điện: terminaterx300 gạch 10 cái. Bác Sơn (....486) 5 cái. Bác ... (...0987): gạch 10 cái. hàng đã tạm hết.
MS15 Bơm dầu động: Bác Khoa C3 gạch.
MS16 Hộp số: Bác RV(...097) gạch
*MS17 Thanh nhôm:*

----------


## Ninh Tran

pm em cái stk bác nhé.
thích cây to. mà còn cây nhỏ thì lấy về nghịch vậy. lúc nào có cây to bác nhắn em tiếp nhé.
mà cây nhỏ kia đầu vít có dễ kiếm không bác ơi.

----------


## Letungquang

> Cập nhật tình hình. Màu đỏ đã chuyển khoản.
> 
> MS1 Đầu spindle: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 04 cái . Bác itanium7000 01 cái.
> MS2 vặn vít bé: Bác Ninh Tran gạch
> MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng.
> MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
> MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
> MS6 Timer 100h: Bác ... (...0987): Gạch 02 cái. Còn 14 cái
> *MS7 Relay nhiệt: 
> ...


bác nhớ dùm em 5 cái nam châm điện... Thank bác trước.

----------


## solero

> bác nhớ dùm em 5 cái nam châm điện... Thank bác trước.


Bác lấy món gì nữa nhỉ? 3 số cuối số đt bác là gì ạ?

----------


## Letungquang

> Bác lấy món gì nữa nhỉ? 3 số cuối số đt bác là gì ạ?


ko . em chưa ĐT bác. Khi nào có nam cham điện em . lấy 5 cái

----------


## mrcao86

> ko . em chưa ĐT bác. Khi nào có nam cham điện em . lấy 5 cái



em cũng đăng kí 10 cái bác nhé....

----------


## thuhanoi

Cục nam châm điện cụ kem dùng ở đây good quá  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## lesonct

Ms16 hộp số bể gạch thì mình lấy nhé.
sms 0989351369

----------


## solero

Cập nhật tình hình. Màu đỏ đã chuyển khoản.

MS1 Đầu spindle: Bác Sơn (....486): gạch 04 cái . Bác itanium7000 01 cái.
MS2 vặn vít bé: Bác Ninh Tran gạch
MS3 vặn vít to: Bác ... (...0987): gạch từ lúc vừa đăng.
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: Bác itanium7000 gạch
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Bác ... (...0987): Gạch 02 cái. Còn 14 cái
*MS7 Relay nhiệt: 
MS8 Encoder:*
MS9 Counter: terminaterx300 gạch
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: terminaterx300 gạch
*MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame:*
*MS13 Trục Z:*
MS14 nam châm điện: terminaterx300 gạch 10 cái. Bác Sơn (....486) 5 cái. Bác ... (...0987): gạch 10 cái. hàng đã tạm hết.
MS15 Bơm dầu động: Bác Khoa C3 gạch.
MS16 Hộp số: Bác RV(...097) gạch
*MS17 Thanh nhôm:*

----------


## solero

> ko . em chưa ĐT bác. Khi nào có nam cham điện em . lấy 5 cái





> em cũng đăng kí 10 cái bác nhé....


OK 2 cụ. Khi nào có hàng em sẽ liên hệ ạ.




> Ms16 hộp số bể gạch thì mình lấy nhé.
> sms 0989351369


Vâng để em liên hệ với bác ấy xem thế nào.


Các bác check vận đơn Viettel Post cho em nhé: http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022

----------


## solero

Các bác check vận đơn Viettel Post cho em nhé: http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022
Bác itanium7000: 0380241799
Bác Khoa C3: 0380241800

----------

hoaphuongnam, itanium7000, Khoa C3

----------


## solero

> ko . em chưa ĐT bác. Khi nào có nam cham điện em . lấy 5 cái





> em cũng đăng kí 10 cái bác nhé....


Nam châm điện lại có hàng rồi các bác nhé. Câc bác đăng ký thoải mái ạ.

----------


## itanium7000

Em đã nhận hàng rồi, thanks bác solero!

----------


## Letungquang

> Nam châm điện lại có hàng rồi các bác nhé. Câc bác đăng ký thoải mái ạ.


 em lấy 5 cái nhé..bác cho em xin stk 0976216486

----------


## mrcao86

em lấy 10 chiếc nhé bác gửi stk vào số 0989861986 cho e. thanks bác!

----------


## toanho

Đã gọi cho bác ý chốt hàng rồi nhé. Cảm ơn

----------


## solero

Cập nhật tình hình. Màu đỏ đã chuyển khoản.

MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán hết
MS2 vặn vít bé: Bác Ninh Tran gạch
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
MS5 Timer 10s: Bác duytrungcdt gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Còn nhiều
*MS7 Relay nhiệt: 
MS8 Encoder:*
MS9 Counter: đã bán
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Bác toanho (...744) gạch
*MS13 Trục Z full thép mạ:*
MS14 nam châm điện: Có hàng lại mời các bác gạch đá
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: Bác RV(...097) gạch
*MS17 Thanh nhôm:*

MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400
- Tỉ lệ 1:5 phù hợp với máy chạy step + thanh răng (gỗ, plasma)
- Cốt vào 14 cốt ra 19
- Mặt bích vừa servo 200-400W (size 60)
- Xuất xứ Japan
- Số lượng 2 cái
- Giá: 500K/1 cái




MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA
- Dùng khí để bơm qua piston (không dùng điện)
- Có công tắc phao báo mức dầu
- Xuất xứ Italy
- Số lượng 1 cái
- Giá: 300k







MS20: Bình tích khí nén
- Đường kính 140 dài 300
- 2 đầu dùng ống phi 10
- 10 đầu trên thân ra thiết bị ống phi 6
- Nặng ~6kg
- Số lượng: Nhiều
- Giá: 250k/cái

----------


## thuyên1982

em lấy bình bơm dầu nhé

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Bác ship 4 cái Timer đi Hạ long cho em chưa

----------


## Letungquang

như đã đặt hàng bác solero..em lấy 5 cái nam châm điện nha :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## solero

Cập nhật tình hình.

MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
MS2 vặn vít nhỏ: Vỡ gạch
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
MS5 Timer 10s: Vỡ gạch
MS6 Timer 100h: Còn hàng
*MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
MS8 Encoder: Có gạch
MS9 Counter: đã bán
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Đã bán
*MS13 Trục Z full thép mạ:*
MS14 nam châm điện: Có hàng lại mời các bác gạch đá
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: đã bán
*MS17 Thanh nhôm:*
MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400: Có gạch
MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA: Có gạch
*MS20: Bình tích khí nén*




> em lấy bình bơm dầu nhé


Ok bác.Em PM bác nhé!





> Bác ship 4 cái Timer đi Hạ long cho em chưa


Em gói hàng rồi mà nay mưa quá. Mai em chuyển cho bác nhé. Cám ơn bác.




> như đã đặt hàng bác solero..em lấy 5 cái nam châm điện nha


OK bác.

----------


## toanho

> Cập nhật tình hình.
> 
> MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
> MS2 vặn vít nhỏ: Vỡ gạch
> MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
> MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
> MS5 Timer 10s: Vỡ gạch
> MS6 Timer 100h: Còn hàng
> *MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
> ...


Nhớ chuyển C Frame cho mình luôn nhé bác

----------


## nhatson

em lấy 1 cái bình tích khí nhé

----------


## solero

> em lấy 1 cái bình tích khí nhé


Cụ lấy về làm gì vậy ạ? Mà em không bán cho phiến quân oánh b00m cảm tử đâu nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

hút chân ko, cho cái dự ớn pnp ấy mà
em còn nợ nhiu cái dần xây, chưa có rảnh đi oánh bom được

----------


## solero

> hút chân ko, cho cái dự ớn pnp ấy mà
> em còn nợ nhiu cái dần xây, chưa có rảnh đi oánh bom được


Nếu là cái dần xây thì em tặng cụ 1 quả b00m để đẩy nhanh dự ớn. Cụ chịu tiền ship nhá!

----------


## phuongpham1190

Gọi bác chủ không được bác để e 5 cái nam châm với

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Sơn(486) Đã nhận được hàng ! cám ơn bác Solero!

----------


## toanho

Đang chờ mà hem thấy bác Solero báo vận đơn gì hết á? hông biết bác ấy ship chưa nữa

----------


## toanho

> Đang chờ mà hem thấy bác Solero báo vận đơn gì hết á? hông biết bác ấy ship chưa nữa


Cảm ơn bác Solero đã SMS mã vận đơn.

----------


## solero

> Gọi bác chủ không được bác để e 5 cái nam châm với


Các cụ ấy không hiểu mua nam châm về hút girl hay sao mà lấy nhiều thế. vừa về 50 cái bay ngay trong 1 nốt nhạc. Haizzz. Đợt tới em về thêm em alo cụ nhé. Cám ơn cụ.




> Sơn(486) đã nhận được hàng, cảm ơn bác Solero!


Cụ check hàng có vấn đề gì PM em với nhé. Cám ơn cụ

*Vận đơn của một số cụ em đã chuyển hàng:*

Đợt 1:
Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022
Bác itanium7000: 0380241799
Bác Khoa C3: 0380241800

Đợt 2:
Bác Thịnh: 380221087
Bác Chung: 380221088
Bác Toàn: 380221090
Bác Hoàng: 380221044

*Tình hình hàng hóa:*

MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
*MS2 vặn vít nhỏ:* 
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
*MS5 Timer 10s:*
MS6 Timer 100h: Còn 2 bộ
*MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
MS8 Encoder: đã bán
MS9 Counter: đã bán
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Đã bán
*MS13 Trục Z full thép mạ:*
MS14 nam châm điện: Tạm hết hàng 
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: đã bán
*MS17 Thanh nhôm:*
MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400: đã bán
MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA: đã bán
MS20: Bình tích khí nén: Một số bác gạch, hàng còn nhiều (Bình này vỏ dầy 4mm các cụ nhé)

----------


## emptyhb

Bảo cha này gửi hàng cho mà chưa biết gửi chưa?

----------


## solero

> Bảo cha này gửi hàng cho mà chưa biết gửi chưa?


Chết cha quên cmnr. Thôi đợi đợt sau hàng về em gửi thím nhá!

----------


## thuyên1982

gửi luôn cho em nữa nhé!

----------


## phuongpham1190

[QUOTE=solero;67589]Các cụ ấy không hiểu mua nam châm về hút girl hay sao mà lấy nhiều thế. vừa về 50 cái bay ngay trong 1 nốt nhạc. Haizzz. Đợt tới em về thêm em alo cụ nhé. Cám ơn cụ.



Vâng thank bác

----------


## solero

*Vận đơn của một số cụ em đã chuyển hàng:* http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Đợt 1:
Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022
Bác itanium7000: 0380241799
Bác Khoa C3: 0380241800

Đợt 2:
Bác Thịnh: 0380221087
Bác Chung: 0380221088
Bác Toàn: 0380221090
Bác Hoàng: 0380221044

Đợt 3
Bác Điệp:0382291866
Bác Thuyên:0382291867
Bác Vinh:0382291864
Bác Nam: 0382291863

*Tình hình hàng hóa:*

MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
*MS2 vặn vít nhỏ:* 
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
*MS5 Timer 10s:*
MS6 Timer 100h: Còn 2 bộ
*MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
MS8 Encoder: đã bán
MS9 Counter: đã bán
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Đã bán
*MS13 Trục Z full thép mạ:*
MS14 nam châm điện: Tạm hết hàng 
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: đã bán
*MS17 Thanh nhôm tay robot làm trục X,Y,Z máy nhỏ:*
MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400: đã bán
MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA: đã bán
MS20: Bình tích khí nén: Mời bác gạch, hàng còn nhiều (Bình này vỏ dầy 4mm các cụ nhé)

MS21: Combo ray + vit dùng để lắp trục Z
- Ray HSR15 còn mới leng keng 2 block trượt. Hành trình 165mm
- Vitme NSK phi 15 bước 5 hành trình ~ 200mm
- Số lượng: 01 bộ
- Giá: 800k





MS22: Combo Z
- Hàng nhôm nguyên khối theo máy
- Bản 65x200mm hành trình 115mm
- Có chỗ lắp motor AC Servo 50-100W
- Còn dây đai và nắp inox che dây đai em chưa chụp ảnh
- Vitme phi 12 bước 2mm
- Số lượng: 01 bộ
- Giá: 600k





Giá của tất cả các mặt hàng chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển. Phí này các bác gửi cho ViettelPost khi nhận hàng, mặc định em sẽ gửi chậm, nếu bác nào cần nhanh em sẽ gửi nhanh.
*Liên hệ:
- 0976.15o.638
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Da nhan 4 timer nhe

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình lấy cái nầy nha Bác,cho mình số TK nhé vietcombank càng tốt

----------


## thuyetnq

> Mình lấy cái nầy nha Bác,cho mình số TK nhé vietcombank càng tốt


Ke nhôm nhỏ nầy còn không Bác?



Nếu được,chuyển cho mình luôn nhé .
Thanks

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

Cái nâm châm điện khi nào có e đặt 10 cái bác nhé.

----------


## toanho

C Frame đã về  nha bác Solero , hàng đẹp giao hàng nhanh vãi chuyển phát bình thường mà sao nhanh thế bác.  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Da nhan 4 timer nhe


Cám ơn bác. Có vấn đề gì về hàng hóa PM em nhé!




> Mình lấy cái nầy nha Bác,cho mình số TK nhé vietcombank càng tốt





> Ke nhôm nhỏ nầy còn không Bác?
> 
> Nếu được,chuyển cho mình luôn nhé .
> Thanks


Đã nhận tiền chuyển khoản mua MS22 của bác thuyết. Cái ke đó bằng thép nặng lắm. Vận chuyển thì chết tiền bác ạ.




> Cái nâm châm điện khi nào có e đặt 10 cái bác nhé.


OK bác.




> C Frame đã về  nha bác Solero , hàng đẹp giao hàng nhanh vãi chuyển phát bình thường mà sao nhanh thế bác.


Cám ơn bác. Có vấn đề gì về hàng hóa PM em nhé!

----------


## thuyetnq

> Cái ke đó bằng thép nặng lắm. Vận chuyển thì chết tiền bác ạ.


Hi ,Nhìn sáng bóng tưởng nhôm   :Smile:  
Sắt nặng quá không sử dụng được Bác ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Solero ơi, cái ke đó có mấy cái? bán thì để lại mình 4 cái nhé!

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

Mà hình thức đặt hàng + thanh toán ra sao bác Kem?
E đặt trc bác 10 cục nam châm nhỏ. e k hay kiểm tra diễn đàn đc. bác trả lời sớm nhé. thanks.

----------


## solero

> Hi ,Nhìn sáng bóng tưởng nhôm   
> Sắt nặng quá không sử dụng được Bác ạ.


Hàng của bác vướng cuối tuần nên có thể đến chậm bác nhé.




> Solero ơi, cái ke đó có mấy cái? bán thì để lại mình 4 cái nhé!


Cái đó chỉ có 1 thôi anh ạ.




> Mà hình thức đặt hàng + thanh toán ra sao bác Kem?
> E đặt trc bác 10 cục nam châm nhỏ. e k hay kiểm tra diễn đàn đc. bác trả lời sớm nhé. thanks.


Nam châm đợt này về ít lắm. Em vừa lấy thêm 75 cái nữa mà vẫn thiếu.

----------


## solero

*Vận đơn của một số cụ em đã chuyển hàng:* http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Đợt 1:
Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022
Bác itanium7000: 0380241799
Bác Khoa C3: 0380241800

Đợt 2:
Bác Thịnh: 0380221087
Bác Chung: 0380221088
Bác Toàn: 0380221090
Bác Hoàng: 0380221044

Đợt 3
Bác Điệp:0382291866
Bác Thuyên:0382291867
Bác Vinh:0382291864
Bác Nam: 0382291863

*Tình hình hàng hóa:*

MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
*MS2 vặn vít nhỏ:* 
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
*MS5 Timer 10s:*
MS6 Timer 100h: Còn 2 bộ
*MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
MS8 Encoder: đã bán
MS9 Counter: đã bán
*MS10 Dây servo:*
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Đã bán
*MS13 Trục Z full thép mạ:*
*MS14 nam châm điện: Mới có hàng, sẽ ship xong cho các cụ đặt hàng.* 
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: đã bán
*MS17 Thanh nhôm tay robot làm trục X,Y,Z máy nhỏ:*
MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400: đã bán
MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA: đã bán
*MS20: Bình tích khí nén: Mời bác gạch, hàng còn nhiều (Bình này vỏ dầy 4mm các cụ nhé)*
*MS21: Combo ray + vit dùng để lắp trục Z: Giảm giá còn 700k*
MS22: Combo Z: Đã bán

MS23: Motor step Size 57
- Size 57 dài 78, cốt 2 đầu phi 6mm
- Dòng 3,7A/pha.
- Motor 1 đẹp 1 hơi xấu vỏ ngoài, trục quay nặng vì từ tính không bị kẹt.
- Made in Japan
- Số lượng: 02
- Giá: 250K/cái





Giá của tất cả các mặt hàng chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển. Phí này các bác gửi cho ViettelPost khi nhận hàng, mặc định em sẽ gửi chậm, nếu bác nào cần nhanh em sẽ gửi nhanh.
*Liên hệ:
- 0976.15o.638
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## thuyetnq

> Hàng của bác vướng cuối tuần nên có thể đến chậm bác nhé.


 OK Thanks Bác.
Nhà Em không vội .

----------


## ktshung

Em gạch ms21 ray visme 700k nhé bác

----------


## solero

*Vận đơn của một số cụ em đã chuyển hàng:* http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Đợt 1:
Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022
Bác itanium7000: 0380241799
Bác Khoa C3: 0380241800

Đợt 2:
Bác Thịnh: 0380221087
Bác Chung: 0380221088
Bác Toàn: 0380221090
Bác Hoàng: 0380221044

Đợt 3:
Bác Điệp:0382291866
Bác Thuyên:0382291867
Bác Vinh:0382291864
Bác Nam: 0382291863

Đợt 4:
Bác Cường: 0382286917
Bác Thuyết: 0382286924
Bác Hưng: 0382286923

*Tình hình hàng hóa:*


MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
MS6 Timer 100h: Đã hết
MS8 Encoder: đã bán
MS9 Counter: đã bán
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Đã bán
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: đã bán
MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400: đã bán
MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA: đã bán
MS21: Combo ray + vit dùng để lắp trục Z: Đã bán
MS22: Combo Z: Đã bán
MS23: Motor step Size 57: Đã bán

*MS2 vặn vít nhỏ: Có gạch* 
*MS5 Timer 10s:*
*MS7 Relay nhiệt:* 
*MS10 Dây servo:*
*MS13 Trục Z full thép mạ:*
*MS14 nam châm điện: Mới có hàng, đang chia cho các cụ đã đặt gạch.* 
*MS17 Thanh nhôm tay robot làm trục X,Y,Z máy nhỏ:*
*MS20: Bình tích khí nén: Mời bác gạch, hàng còn nhiều (Bình này vỏ dầy 4mm các cụ nhé)*

Giá của tất cả các mặt hàng chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển. Phí này các bác gửi cho ViettelPost khi nhận hàng, mặc định em sẽ gửi chậm, nếu bác nào cần nhanh em sẽ gửi nhanh.
*Liên hệ:
- 0976.15o.638
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

Nam châm điện của e có chưa bác?

----------


## solero

> Nam châm điện của e có chưa bác?


Cụ SMS vào số điện thoại em kiếm tra nhé.

----------


## anhthai20121991

nam châm điện còn ko bác chủ.có thì em lấy 4 cái.

----------


## solero

> nam châm điện còn ko bác chủ.có thì em lấy 4 cái.


Cụ lấy 5 cái cho tròn nhé. Em sẽ chuyển cho cụ vào đợt sau. Cam ơn cụ.

----------


## anhthai20121991

Ok.khi nào có để e

----------


## thuyetnq

> Hàng của bác vướng cuối tuần nên có thể đến chậm bác nhé.


 Nhận được hàng rùi @Solero.
 Ngon lành  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## solero

*Vận đơn của một số cụ em đã chuyển hàng:* http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Đợt 1:
Bác Sơn (....486): 0378703024
Bác ... (...0987): 0378703022
Bác itanium7000: 0380241799
Bác Khoa C3: 0380241800

Đợt 2:
Bác Thịnh: 0380221087
Bác Chung: 0380221088
Bác Toàn: 0380221090
Bác Hoàng: 0380221044

Đợt 3:
Bác Điệp:0382291866
Bác Thuyên:0382291867
Bác Vinh:0382291864
Bác Nam: 0382291863

Đợt 4:
Bác Cường: 0382286917
Bác Thuyết: 0382286924
Bác Hưng: 0382286923

Đợt 5:
Bác Dũng: 0382317917
Bác emptyhb: 0382317927
Bác ZaiZai1102: 0382317925

*Tình hình hàng hóa:*


MS1 Đầu spindle: đã bán
MS2 vặn vít nhỏ: Đã bán
MS3 vặn vít to: Đã bán
MS4 Bàn nghiêng: đã bán
MS6 Timer 100h: Đã hết
MS8 Encoder: đã bán
MS9 Counter: đã bán
MS11 Đồng hồ: đã bán
MS12 Khung nhôm C-Frame: Đã bán
MS15 Bơm dầu động: đã bán
MS16 Hộp số: đã bán
MS18: Hộp số Shimpo-Nidec VRKF-5C-400: đã bán
MS19: Bình bơm dầu động DropsA: đã bán
MS21: Combo ray + vit dùng để lắp trục Z: Đã bán
MS22: Combo Z: Đã bán
MS23: Motor step Size 57: Đã bán

*Các mặt hàng còn lại:*




> *MS5*
> - Rơ le thời gian (Timer) Autonics ATE2-10S
> - Dải thời gian: 0-10s
> - Số lượng: 3
> - Giá: 80K/1 cái
> 
> Đính kèm 16819





> *MS7*
> - Rơ le nhiệt dành cho contactor
> - Hãng Fuji và Mitsubishi
> - Dải từ thấp đến 6A
> - Số lượng: 9 cái (trong ảnh có 5 cái)
> - Made in Japan
> - Giá: 200k/9 cái
> 
> Đính kèm 16822





> *MS10:*
> - Dây Động lực và encoder cho AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S
> - Dây Hitachi Japan tự hàn đủ chân, đủ jack, đang dùng tốt (thay ra vì chuyển motor+driver khác)
> - Dài 8,5M, dây động lực AWG 16
> - Số lượng: 1 bộ
> - Giá: 400K/bộ
> 
> Đính kèm 17586





> *MS13:*
> - Trục Z kèm đế thép
> - Có thể làm trục Z máy C-Frame được
> - Thân thép mạ crom sáng loáng cõ chỗ gá động cơ
> - Ray 15 vít 15 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 130mm (chưa đo kỹ)
> - Số lượng: 01
> - Giá: 2,8tr
> 
> Đính kèm 17589





> *MS14:*
> - Nam châm điện tròn
> - Điện 24V
> - Có lỗ bắt ốc phía đầu
> - Lực hút khoảng 10-15Kg
> - Số lượng: nhiều
> - Giá: 30k/cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17590





> *MS17:*
> - Nhôm định hình tay robot
> - 01 Thanh dài 117cm bản 11cm nặng 9,7Kg
> - 03 thanh ngắn 87cm bản 11cm nặng 5,8Kg
> - Mặt bắt ray đã được phay phẳng.
> - Giá 80k/kg
> 
> Đính kèm 16870





> *MS20*: Bình tích khí nén
> - Đường kính 140 dài 300
> - 2 đầu dùng ống phi 10
> - 10 đầu trên thân ra thiết bị ống phi 6
> - Nặng ~6kg
> - Số lượng: Nhiều
> - Giá: 250k/cái





> *MS 24*
> - Thân Robot công nghiệp bằng thép
> - Kích thước 2700x180x120
> - Đã được phay phẳng, có sẵn lỗ ốc bắt 02 ray bản 20
> - Xuất xứ Japan
> - Phù hợp làm máy mài CNC, máy Router...
> - Số lượng 02 thanh
> - Giá: Bác nào yêu vui lòng Inbox (sorry các bác)


Giá của tất cả các mặt hàng chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển. Phí này các bác gửi cho ViettelPost khi nhận hàng, mặc định em sẽ gửi chậm, nếu bác nào cần nhanh em sẽ gửi nhanh.
*Liên hệ:
- 0976.15o.638
- 0917.5o5.4o5*





> Nhận được hàng rùi @Solero.
>  Ngon lành 
> Thanks


Cám ơn bác.

----------


## Letungquang

Inbox em MS24 2 cây thân robot nha bác

----------


## emptyhb

2 thân robo đã ra đi rồi các bác ạ!

----------


## solero

> Inbox em MS24 2 cây thân robot nha bác


Chưa kịp trả lời bác...




> 2 thân robo đã ra đi rồi các bác ạ!


Thì đã ra đi quá nhanh...

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

nam châm điện còn k bác ? sms chả thấy bác trả lời.

----------


## solero

> nam châm điện còn k bác ? sms chả thấy bác trả lời.


Sory bác. Đuôi sdt của bác là ...895 phải không ạ? em SMS rồi đấy ạ.

----------


## solero

*Các mặt hàng còn lại:*




> *MS5*
> - Rơ le thời gian (Timer) Autonics ATE2-10S
> - Dải thời gian: 0-10s
> - Số lượng: 3
> - Giá: 80K/1 cái





> *MS7*
> - Rơ le nhiệt dành cho contactor
> - Hãng Fuji và Mitsubishi
> - Dải từ thấp đến 6A
> - Số lượng: 9 cái (trong ảnh có 5 cái)
> - Made in Japan
> - Giá: 200k/9 cái





> *MS10:*
> - Dây Động lực và encoder cho AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S
> - Dây Hitachi Japan tự hàn đủ chân, đủ jack, đang dùng tốt (thay ra vì chuyển motor+driver khác)
> - Dài 8,5M, dây động lực AWG 16
> - Số lượng: 1 bộ
> - Giá: 400K/bộ





> *MS13:*
> - Trục Z kèm đế thép
> - Có thể làm trục Z máy C-Frame được
> - Thân thép mạ crom sáng loáng cõ chỗ gá động cơ
> - Ray 15 vít 15 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 130mm (chưa đo kỹ)
> - Số lượng: 01
> - Giá: 2,8tr





> *MS14:*
> - Nam châm điện tròn
> - Điện 24V
> - Có lỗ bắt ốc phía đầu
> - Lực hút khoảng 10-15Kg
> - Số lượng: nhiều
> - Giá: 30k/cái





> *MS17:*
> - Nhôm định hình tay robot
> - 01 Thanh dài 117cm bản 11cm nặng 9,7Kg
> - 03 thanh ngắn 87cm bản 11cm nặng 5,8Kg
> - Mặt bắt ray đã được phay phẳng.
> - Giá 80k/kg





> *MS20*: Bình tích khí nén
> - Đường kính 140 dài 300
> - 2 đầu dùng ống phi 10
> - 10 đầu trên thân ra thiết bị ống phi 6
> - Nặng ~6kg
> - Số lượng: Nhiều
> - Giá: 250k/cái





> *MS25*: Đầu quay Selfeeder kèm động cơ có thể thò thụt bằng khí nén dành cho khoan, ta-ro.
> - Hình ảnh thay lời muốn nói
> - Giá 1,7tr


Giá của tất cả các mặt hàng chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển. Phí này các bác gửi cho ViettelPost khi nhận hàng, mặc định em sẽ gửi chậm, nếu bác nào cần nhanh em sẽ gửi nhanh.
*Liên hệ:
- 0976.15o.638
- 0917.5o5.4o5*

----------


## anhthai20121991

có nam châm điện fai ưu tiên em nha.em dk 5 cái trước rồi mà  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Cụ nào có nhu cầu nam châm điện thì PM em nha. Còn 1 ít em chuyển nốt ạ.

----------

